# California



## RossAlexander (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, *long* time smoker..first time threader. I don't know if people are going to get mad about my thread. But, I want to meet people in my hometown that smoke. My two friends have left for college. I am finishing up my associate's in philosophy at my local college before I move on to get my bachelor's. I don't have any friends anymore and I just want someone to hang out with (an MJ smoker would be awesome). I live in Bakersfield, CA. Email me if you do to. We can AIM chat or chat on here and maybe hang out sometime. Thanks a lot.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds like a good way to get busted!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

hmm, true..well i guess that won't be happening. stupid ass cops


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 27, 2006)

still sounds pretty risky cant trust anyone not matter what


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

but I feel for you I got stuck working in B-field several times, if it wasn't the crudeoil smell,it was the miles n miles of cotton feilds, couldn't wait to get home!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

haha..thanks naturalhi. yeah you guys are right it is too risky..


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 27, 2006)

You'll be alright heads arn't that hard to identify


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2006)

"B-field"??? is that an oilfield??..I wrked on drilling rigs, where dope comes in 5 gallon buckets, the joints are 30 ft long and theres a pusher on every rig. heee hee he..



			
				naturalhi said:
			
		

> but I feel for you I got stuck working in B-field several times, if it wasn't the crudeoil smell,it was the miles n miles of cotton feilds, couldn't wait to get home!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

im guessing b-field equals bakersfield


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "B-field"??? is that an oilfield??..I wrked on drilling rigs, where dope comes in 5 gallon buckets, the joints are 30 ft long and theres a pusher on every rig. heee hee he..


 
Yeah10-4 I spent some time out in oil patch myself, well more gas patch in the 4 corner area where I was, you forgot all the trippin' the pusher makes you do!


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> im guessing b-field equals bakersfield


 
Right on! thats trucker talk, like shy town or gay bay etc.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah everyone says b-town lol _shy town_ i love that


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Been away from trucking too long can't remember what they called LA? oh well it doesn't matter


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

I walk the streets of Bakersfield.......


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

thats a Dwight Yoakum song......nevermind


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Whoa glad you added the artist I never woulda figgered that out,don't listen to Dwight, but yes Bakersfield is a farmtown with an oil patch on the side for good luck!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah I live north but I'm from San Diego, I've made the I-5 run many times. Its always hot though there. Like 111 last time.


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats why we moved to the lost coast, cool year round! like Bay area weather!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

kinda gloomy though...like up here


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah its 108 today...pretty sick...


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

ive never left the east coast florida up to delaware and back down many times but never off east coast.  Florida is like 95 degrees today


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

i believe i saw a grow thread of yours mysterious...are you growing indoors?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 28, 2006)

RossAlexander said:
			
		

> haha..thanks naturalhi. yeah you guys are right it is too risky..


 
why don't you join another site.........thats not MJ oriented....such as myspace.com  use a different user name  

my space is pretty cool cause all different kinds of people are there and myself have seen many stoners there....

Danny Danko is there....high times cultivation editor and tons of other like minded people

you can start friendships without telling people you grow....cause it should be a secret anyway right?  

but to ask someone if they like to puff a doob here and there isn't gonna get you in shit 

i feel ya on wanting to meet new people.....as i sit here and type i can seriously say i have NO friends ....all my pals are 5000 miles away


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

Wearin a sweatshirt a little chilly!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah i definitley know what you're sayin LdyLunatic thanks for lookin out maybe i'll try myspace


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 28, 2006)

A neighbor who happens to be gay, he told me that my space was origanaly was populated by mature gays, till the kids came, just a bit of trivia


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 29, 2006)

really haha..well to be totally honest i hate myspace...but ldylunatic is right..i probably can meet a few fellow tokers on there...i just _hate_ the idea of having to say "i have a myspace".


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

LMAO.....i'm such a space addict...HAHA.....yeah im a nerd....but i like messing around with the profile ...you know the layouts and stuff...

i use it mostly now to stay connected to friends back in ontario.....but yeah you two are soooo right....full of tons of kids and people just advertising their bands

remind me why i'm addicted ...LOL


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah thats is totally cool if you want to use it for staying connected to friends and stuff..obviously this is just my opinion. i just don't like when 25 year old guys find 13 year old girls on there and get them to meet them at a park in the middle of the night.


----------

